# Liddy, found in culvert



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Look at this cutie , a Maltese mix , but so cute. She was found in a culvert on the side of the road on a busy highway. A couple picked her up and brought her to a dog show in Vallejo, Ca.. Jeanne Haley one of our AMA top show members took her home to foster for AMA Rescue. She is a very happy girl and loves people and other dogs. She is just a year old and just lost some puppy teeth yesterday. She is in heat though and also seems to have springs on her feet. Jeanne said today she jumped out of a 4 foot high PVC pen, that has no cross members. So am sure that's how she got lost in the first place. It is wonderful that our AMA members that show and breed are willing to help us with fostering our rescues too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable....sure she will get swooped up in no time!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Eddie! Poor baby lost. She is a doll. :wub: Thank you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

she is adorable, and so young! Definitely will get scooped up in no time! :heart: looks like a little bunny :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot to say she is only 5 1/2 pounds of jump power. LOL


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is SO CUTE! I love her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How could you ever stop smiling with that little cutie pie in your house?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww, so cute! She's lucky to have gotten into such good hands. :wub: 

And I'm glad there will not be yet another litter of craigslist puppies for good breeders and rescues to compete with! :aktion033:


----------

